# Olympia "The Pilot" - Script



## RKWO (Mar 21, 2006)

A ‘dramedy’ revolving around the lives of students, professors, and the prestigious families of the fictional, Midwestern, upper-class college town, Avondale, home to Olympia University. 


http://www.geocities.com/olympiascripts/OLYS101RD.pdf
ADOBE ACROBAT REQUIRED!

I would love to hear feedback and any ideas, confusion, concerns, or any comments in general regarding the script. 

Here are some details:

Personally, creating any script where there is an introduction to a handful of characters, I find the first quarter of the script to be sometimes not as exciting as the rest of it, but I tried my best. However, if anything concerns me, it is probably the first 1\5 of the script. I don't know, hopefully you'll understand what I mean. If you need a summary it's below, however it could give away a few small spoilers.

Connor Carlisle is a quick-witted college student who finds himself beginning a new life after being expelled from Duke University. He finally has an opportunity to enroll into college again after his new stepfather encourages his son, Fletcher Duquesne, a young, new professor to get Connor reinstated at the same college he instructs at, the fictional, Olympia University. Set in Avondale, a mid-sized, upper-class college-town outside of Chicago, Connor moves into a dorm with new roommates; Austin Keller, who finds himself returning home after losing an athletic scholarship at an out of state school, and William Oxley, an eccentric sophomore who enrolls to Olympia on fencing and engineering scholarships. To Connor’s surprise, Austin has lived the life in one of the most prestigious families of Avondale lead by Austin’s Father, Jack Keller. Jack, a former-NFL Quarterback turned County Sheriff is married to the beautiful Ellie, who lives in the midst of a family feud being the sister of Ethan Blythe, a suspicious, high-profiled local Congressman whose family does not bode well with the rest of the Kellers. New to campus, Connor and Austin bond quickly with Oxley as he shows the two the ropes of the college community, as Austin does vice versa with social life in college and in Avondale, leaving Connor with high hopes for a new slate at Olympia. Nevertheless, after a scandalous sorority house fire, Austin’s sister Avery is reassigned to live in the same dorm as her brother, and soon enough the three guys befriend Avery and her new fashionable, liberal roommate Bethany MacCarthy. And with the ending of summer, the new school year brings many new beginnings to the lives of Connor, Fletcher, Bethany, The Blythes, The Kellers, and the rest of people in the beautiful community of Avondale and Olympia University.


----------



## RKWO (Mar 22, 2006)

Fixed the link, sorry!


----------



## ampersand (Mar 22, 2006)

Most college students don't have close ties with the local town (unless it's a major city like NY, Chicago, Boston, DC, LA or SF). Why would students at Olympia University intermingle with the upper class town of Avondale?


----------



## RKWO (Mar 22, 2006)

A. I went to a school where the school WAS the town. Just like how I want this to be.

B. One of the main characters, a student, has a stepbrother who is a professor. This leads into many storylines that crossover to each other's paths.

C. Even more important, another main character's father, is a town hero. He grew up in Avondale, went to college at Olympia, and was a back-up quarterback in the NFL. His town was very proud and he returns home to be the County Sheriff. The same town hero's wife is part of a very prestigious political family in town, specifically the 'brother in law' is the local State Representative (a shady one to say the least).

Not all characters will cross each other's paths but it creates a lot of options for dynamic storylines.


----------



## ampersand (Mar 22, 2006)

This usually means that the town is blighted and the school at least moderately sized. Town-gown relationships are minimal, and often strained, in these kind of towns (Dartmouth in Hanover, Yale in New Haven, Vassar in Poughkeepsie are a few cases I can think of right now). If the college is located near Chicago, that's where the students will be heading out to. My suggestion is change its location, not so near a major city.


----------



## RKWO (Mar 22, 2006)

ampersand said:
			
		

> This usually means that the town is blighted and the school at least moderately sized. Town-gown relationships are minimal, and often strained, in these kind of towns (Dartmouth in Hanover, Yale in New Haven, Vassar in Poughkeepsie are a few cases I can think of right now). If the college is located near Chicago, that's where the students will be heading out to. My suggestion is change its location, not so near a major city.


 
I make reference to no locations at all in the script...yet. I want it to be a fictional midwestern town. Could I perhaps get by without mentioning any cities and just maybe a state, perse Indiana or Ohio?


----------

